# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نشيدة لــك محبـــة ياغناتــي مــــن عيونــي واضحة

## MissUAE10

*


نــــشيــــدة شريكـــة الحــــيــــــاة

أداء : مصعب المقرب

الحان : محمد الصاوي

كلمات : تميم الكرم 


كلماتها:
مع الطلــوع الفجـــر تبــدا فـي حياتي أمنيــات 

والسعـــــــادة تمتلكنــي مــع شريكــة الحــياة

زوجتـــي يانــور عينــي أنتــي فــي قلبي نبـات

أنتــي أحلامــي الجديدة وأنتــي أجمــل ذكريات

لــك محبـــة ياغناتــي مــــن عيونــي واضحة

لــك تـــرى قلبـــي هديـــه يابعــد كـــل البــنات

ياسكـون اللـيل انتـــي جمعتــي بـعــد الشتــات

يــــاعظـــيمــــة ياحنونـه يادلـــيل الـــوافيــــات


للاستمــــاع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

على هالتعـب ممكن تدعون لي الله يـتمم زواجـي على خيــــر ^_^*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## hnooda

مشكورة حياتي 

والله يوفقج في زواجج

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكورة حياتي 
> 
> والله يوفقج في زواجج


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الحلوو


الله يسمع منج يارب ^_^

----------


## يعجز الوصف

الله يسعدج ان شاء الله ويوفقج بحياه كلها فرح وسعاده..

والله يتمم عليكم بخير يا رب..

----------


## ضي عيني

يزاج الله خير 
والله يتمم لج عرسج على خير

----------


## إحساس مجروح

الله يتمم عليكم بالخير يا رب ودرب السعادة إن شاء الله ~

واختيارج فن ما أقدر أقول غير إنج الفن كله والذوق_

----------


## thariya

الله يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج ^.^
يسلموووووو الغلا

----------


## أخت سيف

> الله يتمم عليكم بالخير يا رب ودرب السعادة إن شاء الله ~
> 
> واختيارج فن ما أقدر أقول غير إنج الفن كله والذوق_


ولا تنسينا من دعواتج لنا بالزوج الصالح

----------


## سمراء البا



----------


## MissUAE10

> الله يسعدج ان شاء الله ويوفقج بحياه كلها فرح وسعاده..
> 
> والله يتمم عليكم بخير يا رب..


العفو فديتج أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير 
> والله يتمم لج عرسج على خير


العفو فديتج أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> ولا تنسينا من دعواتج لنا بالزوج الصالح


العفو فديتج أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> الله يتمم عليكم بالخير يا رب ودرب السعادة إن شاء الله ~
> 
> واختيارج فن ما أقدر أقول غير إنج الفن كله والذوق_


تسلمين فديتج كلج ذووق وربي


ربيي ير زقكم جميع

----------


## MissUAE10

> 


العفو فديتج أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## UAES

الله يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج ^.^
يسلموووووو الغلا

متى عرسج عسب نحتفل بج فالقسم .... ربي يسعدج يالغلا ...

----------


## MissUAE10

> الله يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج ^.^
> يسلموووووو الغلا
> 
> متى عرسج عسب نحتفل بج فالقسم .... ربي يسعدج يالغلا ...


 تسلمين فديتج كلج ذووق 

عرسي ان شاء الله 12/12 ^_^ حياكم معزومين كلكم

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

مشكورة يا عسل ، والله يتمم لج على ألف خير يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكورة يا عسل ، والله يتمم لج على ألف خير يا رب


 آمين يارب اشكرج فديتج يسعدني مرورج فديتج

----------


## وغارت الحور

مشكووووره الله يتمم زواجج على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## العبدولية

ربي يتمم لج ع خييير اختي

----------


## ذات الحياة

الله روووووووووووعة 

ما شاء الله عليج اختاير رااااائع 


الله يوفقج ويسر امورج يارب وتعرسين وتكونين اجمل وأسعد عروس يارب العالمين 

امين 

بالتفويق الغالية 

ويعطيج العافية على الجهود الطيب والرااائع

----------


## أم العصفوره

الله يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج في حياتج

----------


## MissUAE10

تسلمون فديتكم على هالدعاوي الحلوة 

ربي يوفقكم ويجزيكم كل خير 


أشكركم على مروركم الطيب

----------


## راعية اللكزس

الرابط ما طاع يشتغل

----------


## حلاوتي

خاطري اسمعها
بس للأسف الرابط مايشتغل

----------


## الـصـمـت

اعتدنا على هذا التألق دائما منج

تسلم يمناج فديتج....وربي يوفقكم ويرزقكم الذرية الصالحه

----------


## MissUAE10

> اعتدنا على هذا التألق دائما منج
> 
> تسلم يمناج فديتج....وربي يوفقكم ويرزقكم الذرية الصالحه


تسلمين فديتج 


أشكرج على مرورج الطيب 


والله يسمع منج آمين

----------


## pink

يزاج الله خير 
والله يتمم لج عرسج على خير

----------


## بسمة الم00

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## .بنت محمد.

الله يتتم عليج بخير .. ويسعدج

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب ^_^

----------


## عوعو22

الله يتمم عليج زواجج إنشالله
وهلله هلله بعمرج اتحملي من عمرج واجهزي نفسيا ومعنويا أهم شي
وبالتوفيق

----------


## MissUAE10

تسلمين فديتج .. 

أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## raiin drops

مشكورة

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## خواطر82

الله يسعدج ويوفقج يارب العالمين
ويزاج الله خير على هذه الأنشودة الاكثر من روعه

----------


## سجااياا

تسلمييييييييييييييييين الغلا على هالطرح الرائع 
وربي يوفقج ويتمم زواجج على خير يارب

----------


## %الحلا%

:Salam Allah: 

الله ييسر لج كل صعب.. والله يوفقج في حياتج ..

وايد تعيبني هالنشيدة ..ههههه اهديها لعمري.. ^_^

----------


## فطوم علي

الصراحه اكثر من روعه

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

يزاج الله خير الغاليه والله يتمم لج زواجج على خير يارب ويوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## UAES

يزاج الله خير الغاليه والله يتمم لج زواجج على خير يارب ويوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## حبوبـ,,ـة

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## MissUAE10

أٍسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## jameela200

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا طيبا حنون ودوووود

ويتتم زواجج على كل خير

----------


## Bint Al Ali

يزاج الله خير .. 

و جاري الاستماع

----------


## طيب الخاطر

الله يتمم زواجج على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## غلا الخور.

الله* يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج ^.^
يسلموووووو الغلا ^^*

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## jasmeen

مشكوره انشودة رايقه
الله يوفقك في حياتك و آخرتك

----------


## عطر ورود

الله يتتم زواجج ع خير ويسعدج دنا واخرة ويرزقج الذريه الصالحة

----------


## * ام نورة *

الله يتمم زواجج ع خير

شكرا ع الانشوده

----------


## بنت الراهي

تسلميـن ح.ـبوبه

ربي يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج معآهـ ويرزقكم بآلذريه الصآلحه


 :Smile:

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

يزاج الله خير

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## الدوسريه

يزاج الله خير 
والله يتمم لج عرسج على خير

----------


## بنت اهل الخير

مشكوره حبيبتي انشالله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## um_hshs

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قمر بوظبي

تلمين حياتي والله يتمملج على خيييييير ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## قلب حساااس

الله يتمم لج على خير ويوفقج ،،،،،،

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

الله يسعدج يارب

----------


## ام بدوور

الله يوفقج ويسعدج دوم....

----------


## MissUAE10

تسلمووون ماتقصرون 


اسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## bodoor

تسلمين أختي...
والله يتمم زواجج على خير والله يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا وآخرة....




دعواتكم لي...

----------


## جـورية العين

جاري الاستماع 

الله ايبارك فيج

----------


## تسونامي

انشيدك الي تختارينها ررررررررروعه دليل على ذوقج الراقي 

الله يوفقك ويتمم لك على الخير

----------


## وردة جفا

تسلمين

----------


## الغصن الاخضر

الله يسعدج اختي في كل ايامج و يتتم زواجج ان شاء الله

----------


## راعية اللكزس

الله يتمم عليج اختي ...و الرابط اشتغلللللللللل

----------


## mehona

الله يتمم لج على خير ويسعدج

----------


## bellegirl

قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الا اعلمك كلمات لو كان عليك مثل جبل صبير دينا اداه الله عنك قل
اللهم كفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغننى بفضلك عمن سواك
رواه أحمد والترمذى والحاكم عن على رضى الله عنه

----------


## عواشي11

الله ينور دربج بكل لحظه بذكره ويسر اموورج انشالله والله يسعدج باخرتج ودنياج يارب

----------


## عواشي11

الله يجزاج كل خير سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## @الفردوس@

الله يسعدج ان شاء الله ويوفقج بحياه كلها فرح وسعاده..

والله يتمم عليكم بخير يا رب..

----------


## خذني بالهداوه

رررررررروعه ربي يوفقج و يسعدج

----------


## " أم هنـوده "

تسلمين الغلا ..

الله يـتمم عرسج على خيــــر .........

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## عينآويه 7

تسلم ايديج علىآ الطرح

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

مااااااا يحفظ ليش ؟؟

----------

